

Designer, Programmer, Coder or Hacker. Which one are you? - trocker
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?DesignerVsProgrammerVsCoderVsHacker

======
Tangaroa
I am the one who quibbles over the distinctions in the definitions of these
words.

That aside, it is good for a software developer to be any of these as the need
arises. You may need to design a system, test and implement a design, maintain
a system, or quickly throw something together that works for now.

